#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  One Night Stay in Manila or Angeles City?

## natalie8

Hi all. A bit of a long story, but I've won a flight to Clark with Emirates. Yay!! I will be going to Clark on Jan 22nd, then to Palawan on the 23rd. On either the 29th or 30th I'm going to BKK with Philippines Airlines which flies from Manila.

The only place that I haven't booked yet is where to stay overnight on Feb 7th for my flight back to Dubai from Clark. The flight leaves at 17:40 so that gives me time in the morning and lunchtime to lounge around by the pool.  :Smile: 

My flight from BKK to Manila arrive late at night, between 11:00 and 11:30 so that could be an issue. Would I be better staying overnight in Manila, then just taking a bus or taxi to Clark in the morning, or going straight to a place near Clark at that time of the night? Either way I will lose time, but I'm just not sure about the transport late at night, and I've heard that the traffic during the day is pretty bad (Bangkok-ish or even worse).

I appreciate any help guys.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Sorry to not pop in with good advice, Nat, but like most folks who are longtime residents somewhere, I never use hotels or public transportation here. I'm sure that there are a number of new options available to go from Manila airport to the airport at Clark, but I just don't know them. Best of luck.

----------


## grasshopper

Aloha Hotel is on the waterfront in Manila and is an okay place (or was when I stayed there about 5 years ago). Things may have changed though. Google it and see.
If you are staying in Angeles at all, then Pacific Breeze has a nice pool and is fairly new.
Watch out for the cabbies at Manila airport. Will try and show you a card with "tourist charges" on it. Frigging scam. Take it and toss it out the window and tell them "metre or no fare."

----------


## Ronin

> Watch out for the cabbies at Manila airport. Will try and show you a card with "tourist charges" on it. Frigging scam. Take it and toss it out the window and tell them "metre or no fare."



I haven't been to Manila for a few years now but the last time I was there the scams you mention had almost disappeared.  Officials at the airport were noting the numbers of cabs and where they were going.  I am not saying it doesn't happen now but I think you will find it is now where near as bad - will try to check with some locals who are friends of mine (had the meter scam experience with one of them years ago).

----------


## natalie8

> If you are staying in Angeles at all, then Pacific Breeze has a nice pool and is fairly new.


I'm leaning more towards going straight to Angeles to stay the night, then that way I have the whole morning and lunchtime to lounge by the pool and relax before going to Clark.

I'll look them up and see if they have a pickup service. If they don't, I believe that there is a shuttle from Manila Airport to Clark, and I can get a driver from there.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Better to head down there at night when the traffic is low, otherwise you'll spend most of your time getting out of Manila.

I alway stay at the Angeles Beach Club Hotel in Angeles (there is a small beach near the pool!). They do airport pickup.

(Others have recommended me the Lewis Grand, which is quite close, but I've never stayed there).

Then you can have a laze by the pool in the morning or even wander over to the enormous SM Mall which is a few minutes away - the ABC Hotel has a free limo service.

It's one of the nicer hotels, but there are plenty of cheaper options, I just don't know if they do the pickup as well.

When you walk out of Manila airport, you just go straight across the road and follow the signs, the drivers for hotels normally wait there.

Or if you're flush they have their own helicopter, it's about $250 to fly straight to the hotel in Angeles. It's 2.5-3 hours by road.

 :Smile: 

P.S. Angeles is right next door to Clark, 10-15 minutes to the airport I believe.

----------


## natalie8

> Or if you're flush they have their own helicopter, it's about $250 to fly straight to the hotel


Only $250???!!!! Since my flights are so cheap I might consider this.  :Smile: 

Good point about heading there at night to beat the traffic. This is weird, though. Out of curiosity I checked on flights to BKK from Clark. As of last week, they were all sold out. When I checked last night, there were quite a few new flights from Clark to BKK with Tigerair for a lower price than Philippines Airlines. PA was around $208 US and Tigerair was only $160.

So this solves the issue of my return from BKK, but I will still need to get from Manila airport to Clark when I return from Palawan.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Scratch that, looks like they've stopped the helicopter service.

Not that it's as much fun in the dark anyway.

www.angelesbeachclubhotel.com

----------


## Bangyai

> Would I be better staying overnight in Manila, then just taking a bus or taxi to Clark in the morning, or going straight to a place near Clark at that time of the night?


Last time I was there, traffic in Manila could be pretty bad. Angeles City is not a pretty place but as you are only passing through IMO it would probably be best to book an upmarket place ( thus avoiding the sex tourists a bit ) and stay there whilst waiting for your flights. Otherwise the drive to and from Manila is a bit tedious with nothing much to see.

Get googling !

----------


## harrybarracuda

The last time I drove from Manila to Angeles, we passed a group of girls walking on the pavement, and about an hour later they overtook us.

Traffic in Metro Manila is worse than Bangkok.

That's why I'd recommend going at night.

+1 with Davis re getting transport organised by a hotel rather than strolling out and jumping in a taxi.

----------


## natalie8

> The last time I drove from Manila to Angeles, we passed a group of girls walking on the pavement, and about an hour later they overtook us.


 :Smile: 

When I looked at Pacific Breeze, they showed that you can have a pickup from Manila airport for just over 2,100 pesos. At first I thought that was a lot because it's almost as much as my flight to Palawan (cheap cheap), but when I converted it to US$ it came out to just over $60. Considering the time it takes to get to Angeles City adn the fact that I would have my own driver, this is super reasonable, just like the prices for the rooms.

Bangyai, as you mentioned, I'm only passing through and need a quiet decent place for one night and I want a pool for the monring etc. I've checked on Tripadvisor and there seems to be a real mix in AC, similar to some areas of BKK, like places that are used by working girls, etc, but Pacific Breeze has had good reviews overall.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Try the Peninsular in Makarti. You will get a really good nights rest. Also a good bar and a pool under the overhanging palms.

Sorry cannot help you regards the general taxies. My brother-in-law is a driver for one, so I'm under close escort the minute I come down the exit ramp.

----------


## BobR

If you're going to be in Manila, trying Googling the Robinson Mall in the Ermita area of Manila.  It's close to the American Embassy and close to the airport. There was a thriving nightlife area similar to any Thai bar area near that mall.  Be careful though, Manila makes Pattaya seem as safe as Fort Knox.

----------


## natalie8

> Try the Peninsular


I'll check it out. Thanks.




> Googling the Robinson Mall


I actually did take a look at that because it has a shuttle to/from Clark.




> Be careful though, Manila makes Pattaya seem as safe as Fort Knox.


 :Smile:  No worries. I'll be observant of all these things.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Minor point: It's the Peninsula Hotel, Makati. Not Peninsular. Close to everything.

----------


## natalie8

Ah, OK. I remember seeing it in my searches for where to stay.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Again: I can't tell you how mad the traffic is. Get of out Manila while it's quiet.

----------


## natalie8

Harry, I will, for sure. Here's my flight schedule:

Jan 22nd Arrive at Clark from Dubai at 15:55
Jan 23rd at 10:10 am fly Manila to Puerto Princesa
*This will definitely mean going directly to Manila from Clark right when I arrive

Jan 27 Back to Manila at 2:10 PM

Jan 28 Clark to Bangkok at 3:40 PM
*Spend the night before near Clark

Then my return is to Clark late at night on Feb 7th and I come back to Dubai on the afternoon of the 8th.

Cheers guys.

----------


## aging one

Forget about sunning and relaxing as the number one priority and pick times of least traffic to do your transter from 




> Jan 27 Back to Manila at 2:10 PM





> Jan 28 Clark to Bangkok at 3:40 PM *Spend the night before near Clark


It seems like you have a 3 hour drive to your new place because allowing 1.5 hours to collect your luggage, clear customs and get a taxi you are going to be in the heaviest traffic. Suck it up I guess and get to your place near Clark 7 or 8pm. From there its easy. 

You will be using Swampy and Don Muang as well. Have fun. Some plan you have made.  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

I know. Murphy's Law but both of my flights are really cheap and direct. I'm only using Swampy for BKK, no Don Muang.

It will be Clark to BKK Swampy and back to Clark, a direct flight.

----------


## aging one

So just realize that Manila traffic is worse than here, and I have never seen anything like here for the last year. It is total gridlock. But we have a ring road network, a sky train, a subway, they have diddly. You worry like me. So do the right thing. 
 :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

:Smile:  Ya, worry is a big issue for me, especially when it comes to timing with traveling.




> It seems like you have a 3 hour drive to your new place because allowing 1.5 hours to collect your luggage, clear customs and get a taxi you are going to be in the heaviest traffic. Suck it up I guess and get to your place near Clark 7 or 8pm. From there its easy.


That looks like the plan, Stan.  :Wink:

----------


## aging one

Okay you may go now...... Best plan Nat.

Not an appropriate title I hope, but I want to listen, its been awhile.  Cheers.

----------


## natalie8

^ :Smile: ...

----------


## Loombucket

They run a baby plane shuttle from Manila to Clark Just can't think of the name of the Airline. Only Taxis allowed at the Airport. The road out has a huge Jeepny (bus) station on the left, where you can also get a trike. Failing that, having crossed the main road (the lights are staggered, so you have an even chance), you can stroll down the side road between the park and a Police station and experience the sheer hell that is local traffic!  :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Loombucket, I was thinking that I had seen flights between Clark and Manila and I was going to look that up again. I'm starting to feel that this is a far better option.

----------


## Loombucket

Cebu Pacific is one of the airlines that covers Manila and Clark. I remember flying from Clark to Barocay and we stopped at Manila, going out and back, but that was in 2010 and things may have changed. TigerAir have taken someone over and I think that was the name that I could not remember. I hope you find a flight that suits. Good luck!

----------


## natalie8

It's Tigerair that I'm flying with and, as you've mentioned, they now seem to have the monopoly. When I was looking for flights in the past weeks and month there were no flights to the other islands due to the typhoon. Then they slowly started coming back, and selling out very quickly. I'll take a look this morning and later on when I get back home to see if I can get a flight to Manila.

----------


## natalie8

I just checked both Tigerair and Cebu Pacific, and Tigerair doesn't have a flight between the two. Cebu Pacific sort of does, but it's Clark -> Cebu -> Manila, taking 4 hours there and 8 hours back. 

I think even with the stop in Cebu, just the fact that I can get to Manila airport and stay at a hotel or resort nearby that has a pickup from the airport, I'm starting to feel better already. You never know, more return flights migh come back, as they have been in the past couple of weeks.

----------


## natalie8

I got an email from Tigerair this afternoon saying that my flight from Clark to BKK has been canceled.  :Sad:

----------


## harrybarracuda

So where are you now?

----------


## natalie8

Still in Dubai. My flight to Clark is on Wed morning at 3:50, so tomorrow night I have to be at the airport after midnight. Blah.

My flight was for Jan 28-Feb 7. I was just talking to my mother and she found a flight with Thai Air for a good price, slightly more than my Tigerair flight, so I'm going to look into that now.

----------


## Dillinger

I'd hazard a stab in the dark on Dubai




> Harry, I will, for sure. Here's my flight schedule:
> 
> Jan 22nd Arrive at Clark from Dubai at 15:55
> Jan 23rd at 10:10 am fly Manila to Puerto Princesa
> *This will definitely mean going directly to Manila from Clark right when I arrive
> 
> Jan 27 Back to Manila at 2:10 PM
> 
> Jan 28 Clark to Bangkok at 3:40 PM
> ...


Obviously due to the protests, some flights have been chopped

^ bugger :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Still in Dubai. My flight to Clark is on Wed morning at 3:50, so tomorrow night I have to be at the airport after midnight. Blah.
> 
> My flight was for Jan 28-Feb 7. I was just talking to my mother and she found a flight with Thai Air for a good price, slightly more than my Tigerair flight, so I'm going to look into that now.


Well that's beer o'clock innit, just get yourself to the Irish Village (or whatever name it is now) and you'll be fine.


 :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

555, good advice!

----------


## harrybarracuda

Have a lovely time, and take lots of pictures!

 :Smile:

----------


## natalie8

Thanks, harry. I will for both and I'll do a thread on Palawan when I get back.

----------


## natalie8

> Obviously due to the protests, some flights have been chopped


I did get a flight with Thai Air so I'm all set.

----------


## katie23

Happy safe travels! Temps are in the 20s now, too cold (for me) for pool or beach weather.  But if you're used to winter, you will enjoy it. Try to check out the underground river in Palawan.  :Smile:

----------


## Loombucket

> I'll do a thread on Palawan when I get back


Looking forward to it. Sorry the flight from Clarke didn't work out.

----------


## natalie8

> Temps are in the 20s now, too cold (for me)


It was cold most of the time that I was there. Last night it was absolutely freezing, around 13° and really windy. I had taken a day trip to El Nido in a tricycle and coming back the wind froze us.

I had to get a van back to Puerto Princesa from Taytay and be at the terminal at 4:30. We were all shivering until the sun came up. Most people (including me) were in jackets and scarves!

I'm in Manila now and it's cool here too with a high of only 26°. I'm going to stay in tonight because I want to get caught up on my sleep before I go to BKK tomorrow.

----------


## natalie8

> Looking forward to it. Sorry the flight from Clarke didn't work out.


Thanks, Loombucket. I'm still organizing my pictures, but once I'm back in Dubai I'll start my thread. It ended up working out OK that I didn't get the flight from Clark. For on, I saved over 2,000 pesos for the transport to Pacific Breeze. I still need to stay there the night of the 7th, so I'll still have that night before my flight on the 8th.

----------

